# Albanian: po na bahen nja 8 muj qe jena bashk kshuqe mir krejt deritash



## scarlett1994

what does this mean?
- po na bahen nja 8 muj qe jena bashk kshuqe mir krejt deritash
- hajt shyqyr, spo flas ma se po te mar msysh
- pa merak, po ti naj gja kshu , naj pelqim apo hyq hyq


----------



## L'irlandais

What is the context?  Is it a SMS?


----------



## scarlett1994

Yes, the first speaker is talking about their relationship but I'm not sure what they're saying


----------



## AgonSK

The conversation is in the Gegë dialect and contains some highly dialectical and slang expressions. I'll try to translate it:

- po na bahen nja 8 muj qe jena bashk kshuqe mir krejt deritash (spelling mistake: it's "deri tash", which means "until now")

--> *It's been 8 months since we're together, everything it's going good until now.
*
- hajt shyqyr, spo flas ma se po te mar msysh

--> *Ok very good/Thank God, I'm not gonna talk anymore, because "we could fall victim to a sorcery".* Difficult to translate, but the main point is that the situation is good and he/she hopes there won't be any problems. Like when someone is experiencing a good period and is afraid something bad might happen if he/she isn't cautious enough. Hence the "_I'm not gonna talk anymore_" (As if talking too much about it could attract bad things.)

- pa merak, po ti naj gja kshu , naj pelqim apo hyq hyq

--> *No worry. What about you? Any "liking" *(meaning "Is there somebody you like or are attracted to?") *or nothing*?


----------



## Hercules Grytpype-Thynne

AgonSK said:


> --> *Ok very good/Thank God, I'm not gonna talk anymore, because "we could fall victim to a sorcery".* Difficult to translate, but the main point is that the situation is good and he/she hopes there won't be any problems. Like when someone is experiencing a good period and is afraid something bad might happen if he/she isn't cautious enough. Hence the "_I'm not gonna talk anymore_" (As if talking too much about it could attract bad things.)


I might translate "I don't want to jinx anything".


----------

